# Replacement bridge don't match. Options?



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I am wanting to change the Tune-O-Matic on my Les Paul clone. 
The stock bridge isn't great and a replacement would do great, and help with intonation. 

I ordered a replacement, but it does not match. The bridge pins don't match, the pin don't fit the holders, and the holes have a huge difference in size. 

New pin holder is about half of the hole! 









Old on left, new on right:










Here's the new pin and the old holder to show how tiny it is by comparison:









What can I do from there? 


Can I get replacement pins that would match both hardware? 

As is, I cannot use the bridge


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

Fill in the holes with dowels and drill new ones?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Fill in the holes with dowels and drill new ones?


If the holes were closer in size I'd do that, but there's a huge difference, I doubt it will make a robust result. I forsee cracked dowel and popping bridge. 

If I could just make the old pins fit in the new bridge I'd be golden.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> If I could just make the old pins fit in the new bridge I'd be golden.


There looks to be enough material on the bridge to drill a bigger hole on each end to accommodate the old pins.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

I would strongly recommend getting a different bridge with the proper sized posts.....

Failing that, you can attempt to drill out the mounting holes on the new bridge to fit the old posts. At least that way if it doesn't work all you've ruined is the bridge, which can be replaced. 

Technically, filling the old post holes and re-drilling for the new posts will work. There isn't much stress on those 1/4" posts, the strings hold the bridge in place. You would need to first drill out the existing holes to an appropriately sized dowel. Then glue the dowel in place, flush with the top of the body. Then drill new holes for the new bridge. The dowels will be visible when you are done though, the new posts will cover them up somewhat, but not completely. Some touch-up on the finish might be needed. 

You would want to be very confident in your woodworking / lutherie skills before attempting. You will also need to have a large enough drill press to drill the holes. If you mess it up, your guitar could be ruined......


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't own a drill press. I don't think I want to go with filling and drilling. 

I was hoping I could get appropriate pins somehow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> I was hoping I could get appropriate pins somehow.


Take them to a machine shop and have them shave the pins down?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Would that be a suitable option? 

Les Paul INSERT CORDIER LP Reduction - Conversion Bushing 8 mm Bridge 4 mm | eBay


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> Would that be a suitable option?
> 
> Les Paul INSERT CORDIER LP Reduction - Conversion Bushing 8 mm Bridge 4 mm | eBay


What brand is the new bridge? Most of those small posts are 1/4". The larger size posts are usually pressed into a 11mm hole.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Ayr Guitars said:


> What brand is the new bridge? Most of those small posts are 1/4". The larger size posts are usually pressed into a 11mm hole.


By my measurements, the new posts are about 4mm in the bushing, and in the bridge. 
My stock one was 6mm both sides. Although I think the hole match the ones from 8mm studs that is apparently common. 
I think I may get a set of studs+bushing.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Import Conversion Posts - Install ABR-1 on Epiphone & other import guitars Nickel


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> Import Conversion Posts - Install ABR-1 on Epiphone & other import guitars Nickel


Those start with M8 - mine are 6mm by my measurements. 
I don't see anything designed with M6 in mind and I assume it's JT proprietary.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

From what i remember when I converted my epiphone, the Gibson bridge uses the skinny posts and threads, and most imports use the bigger course threads. I have two import bridges and 1 gibson bridge and that is what I found to be the case. 
Bridge on left is epiphone stock, middle is wilkinson tune o matic for import and right is schaller for Gison










So I will go out on a limb and say you bought a Gibson bridge instead of an import bridge


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Not sure where you got those numbers from, the small post is #6-32 (SAE) imperial thread to an 8mm large pin.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> From what i remember when I converted my epiphone, the Gibson bridge uses the skinny posts and threads, and most imports use the bigger course threads. I have two import bridges and 1 gibson bridge and that is what I found to be the case.
> Bridge on left is epiphone stock, middle is wilkinson tune o matic for import and right is schaller for Gison
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is pretty much what I am reading about. (well, now. When I bought it I tought they were all the same) 

I ordered another one, that I hope will fit. It's mainly the studs and bushings.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> Not sure where you got those numbers from, the small post is #6-32 imperial thread to an 8mm large pin.


My posts have 6mm bolts to the bushing. 8mm won't fit in. I'd need another set of bushing in addition to that.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

so buy a set of 8mm bushings and press those in.

you need an 8mm rivet nut with the proper OD to press fit into your existing hole. 10 bucks says they wont make one small enough to fit the hole you pulled the 6mm bushing from so you will have to redrill, or send it back and buy a metric one.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> so buy a set of 8mm bushings and press those in.
> 
> you need an 8mm rivet nut with the proper OD to press fit into your existing hole. 10 bucks says they wont make one small enough to fit the hole you pulled the 6mm bushing from so you will have to redrill, or send it back and buy a metric one.


I bought a new (similar) bridge, but with a set of M8 posts and the matching bushings. I figure I am covered no matter what. 

I just hope the bushing will fit the current holes on the guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

pretty sure the 8mm bushings will need a bigger hole

Google this part number. AP6M4Mb

will get you this Screw Thread Adapters

it's a double ended stud, m6 one end and m4 the other


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

That's interesting! 

As for the M8 bushing, my crude measurements (I don't have a caliper) seem to say the outside of my current bushing seems to be rather close to what's advertised for them. If it doesn't fit, it should be by a fraction of mm. 

I'll seek adapters like you pointed, as a plan C.


----------

